# Help! Whats eating my green bean plants??



## hengal

My newly sprouted green bean plants have been muched on. On some there are no leaves left at all, only stem! Whatever this is is also eating the mariglolds I planted with them! I didn't think anything would eat marigolds. :shrug: Are these slugs doing this damage??? How do I take care of this??? Will the muched ones survive or do I need to replant??
I refuse to buy green beans this year! I have 3 beds of them planted, only this one bed has come up yet - it was done first. I am trying in earnest to raise as much of our food as I can this year. Please help me save my beans!!!! :Bawling: 

Thank you!


----------



## Pony

hengal said:
 

> My newly sprouted green bean plants have been munched on. On some there are no leaves left at all, only stem! Whatever this is is also eating the mariglolds I planted with them! I didn't think anything would eat marigolds. :shrug: Are these slugs doing this damage??? How do I take care of this??? Will the muched ones survive or do I need to replant??Thank you!



Dang. Marigolds TOO? ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!

Sounds more like animals than bugs. Birds or bunnies or something like that. 'Round here, marigolds are rarely bothered by bugs. And the complete loss of leaf sounds more like animals.

You could try waiting to see if the leafless stems survive, but since bean seed is relatively inexpensive and you are dedicated to having your own beans this year, I'd recommend reseeding right alongside the stems.

Also recommend screening or chicken wire or some other mechanical barrier to any animals that decide your garden looks like its personal salad bar. Dang varmints!

Good luck,
Pony!


----------



## Elffriend

Could be bunnies. I had that happen the first year I planted beans here. You might want to consider some type of fencing around the other beds before the beans come up.


----------



## Leah IL

I am having trouble with ground squirrels- they look like chipmunks. Nasty little things. They ate almost all of my tomato plants, some of the cucumbers, and a few peppers. Today I found a hole in the middle of a lettuce bed. Don't know what to do since they tunnel, I don't know that I can fence them out. They seem to go for the tender little plants more than the bigger ones. Once they get bigger than they are they leave them be.


----------



## hengal

This looks like insect damage - not animal damage. The whole garden is fenced in also. We have four large outside dogs and 3 cats - I haven't seen a rabbit or a squirrel in our yard for a long, long time! What does bean beetle look like? Yesterday when I was out working, some little greenish striped beetle landed on me. Is this the culprit??? Before I went in last night I dusted the beans I do have with sevin (don't stone me) and replanted more seeds.


----------



## hengal

I got it! I just found a picture of a bean leaf beetle - and thats the bugger that landed on me yesterday! No more beans for you Mr. Beetle!!! :nono:


----------



## giraffe_baby

We had noticed that our beans leaves had holes inthem.. and i noticed little green aphids on the.. so i mixed up 3 tblsp of cayene pepper, 1 tbs murphy oil soap and 1 tbs veggie oil.. with 1 qt water.. and boy oh boy did them suckers FLY away in a hurrY!!!!) it was funny to watch them race away! 

Only thing i wonder ( since i am a newbie too) is how many times must i spray, must i spray after it rains ( it rains alot latley here! :flame: ) so if anyone can help me.. THanks!

ALL my other plants look good! but the beans so i am working on them!


----------

